# Newbie cannot find DTV/UTV Satellite. HELP



## OwnersEdge (Apr 13, 2002)

Newbie can't sight the satellite, 0 signals 
New DTV/UTV installation, first time ever, trying to spot the satellite. 
I get no signals either tuner, 0, at 132.6 deg, 40.8 elevation.

There are some tall redwoods over on the next block; any suggestions how to *boresight* this angulated dish contraption so I can tell if those trees are blocking?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hello OwnersEdge,

What I do when I need to line dishes up isn't very technical, but it works for me. I pull out a compass and get the proper direction, then I take a cardboard box and a protractor and measure the correct angle, transfer it to the box by either folding a flap, or cutting one. Then, sitting as close to the location of the LNB I can, I follow the line of sight from my box in the correct direction. If you see sky, you should be ok. If all you see is trees, the dish has to move to another location.


----------



## OwnersEdge (Apr 13, 2002)

Well. Those redwoods are _really tall._ And that is why...

I made up my *Boresight* rig as follows: 
Took a 2 foot cardboard tube [lucky I had a 2x2" square one] and stapled one end to a piece of hoirizontal scrap [plywood was handy] after scribing the Azimuth at the recommended angle from an edge I used as a reference [to the edge of my flat garage roof in my own case], coulda been the angle from your N-S or your E-W edge, as determined by your magnetic compass or other neighborhood orientation. Next I propped up my tube to desired elevation [using small cardboard box which I stapled and taped into place].
I employed a schoolboy's plastic semi-circular 180 degree compass to set my Azimuth and Elevation. Using a small mirror I gazed up the tube to see clear sky. My *Boresight* "Artillery"!

By jockeying this rig this way and that, I could be assured how much clearance I'd have -- from the leaves and the eaves [on my house].

You get your rough angles at
http://www.orbitsat.com/Support/Point.htm plus some good "pointers" [hah!] or drill down at http://www.directv.com to enter your zip code.
When I fould my bird, it was at least 10 degrees away from DTV 110. The beam angle I subtend seems pretty darn narrow; I squeezed up&down, side to side to get the best I could, but it was only about 2 ticks on the mast.

Magnetic North differs from True North by magnetic "Variation" [16 degrees in San Jose]. See your place on map at 
http://www.geo-orbit.org/sizepgs/magmapsp.html 
=================================================

New Problem - WHY could this happen to me?

1] My new UTV Sony SAT W-60 locks both tuners to DirecTV at 90s% Tuner 1 and 80s% Tuner 2 strength...but only on odd-numbered transponders. Even-numbered transponders only locked Tuner 1. Tuner 2 had 0% on even-number transponders.

2] System Test says Tuner 1 is OK. Tuner 2 Fails.

To run this down, I first swapped cables at the dual LNB -- same result so both elements of the LNB should be ok. That should prove out each cable too, right?

Next I swap cables at the Tuner inputs. Now signal tests are also swapped, and System Test says Tuner 1 Fails. Tuner 2 is OK. So neither tuner is broken as far as detecting signal, right? Naturally PIP fails at this moment. btw, I did not change channels during all this.

Is there something amiss in the polarization voltage commands getting issued from the tuner, thru the cable, to the LNB that could explain it?

How should I check voltages?

When/how are the LNBs commanded to flip polarization?

What help can I expect from Sony Tech Support or a Local Installer on the phone? [I did order the $60 DirecTV Service Plan when I activated yesterday].

BTW, how do I command the UTV to use the second Tuner to record, or is it only invoked when 2 recording events coincide? 
==================================
Incidently when locating the satellite, the DirecTV "tech support" would give NO support [guess their only concern is with their uplink content].

RCA dish installation kit 1-800-679-4776 "set-up help" is an automated support line that doesn't give much more than the 4-page sheet and video that comes in the kit, but you can preview.

-- Hung up. I don't even want to touch the MultiSwitch yet to crank up the second UTV downstairs


----------



## Dan Paquette (Jun 9, 2004)

If this is a one time setup ( Like your house ) you could stand behind the dish and look up at least 20 degrees. You will need at least a 3 degree filed of view.

If you plan to set up your dish more frequently ( Like for RV use ) you may want to check out the Align-A-Site satellite dish alignment system. It does exactly what you are looking for. you set the azimuth and elevation and look through the viewfinder to see what your dish sees. You can see this new tool at www.alignasite.com



OwnersEdge said:


> Newbie can't sight the satellite, 0 signals
> New DTV/UTV installation, first time ever, trying to spot the satellite.
> I get no signals either tuner, 0, at 132.6 deg, 40.8 elevation.
> 
> There are some tall redwoods over on the next block; any suggestions how to *boresight* this angulated dish contraption so I can tell if those trees are blocking?


----------

